# Moderators - Names only



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Been reading through the other thread and afraid we are going to miss someone so this is only for names of those who would like to be considered - PLEASE NO DISCUSSION AND ONLY WITH THE CONSENT OF THE PERSON WHOSE NAME IS POSTED ON HERE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure if I can put my own name down: Chillinator.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Me please! Charleyrogan


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Would love to but i think too many people would leave PF if they found out I was a mod - SPRINGERHUSKY !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Me please: Shetlandlover.

I owned my own forum with 2,500 active members.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Go on then, but i doubt i'd get it



Staysee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me but I doubt I'll be chosen


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

When in Rome...

GoldenShadow


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

I will put my name forward. Danielled.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll put my name forward


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Moi again


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

verbatim 
hobbs
DKDREAM
bullet

(and the following though they havent put their name forward)
hawksport
poohdog
mumof6
paddyjulie
fleur
RAINYBOW


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DKDREAM - I could try it


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll put my name down, can but try: Maiisiku.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

ShetlandLover, Tanya


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll put my name forward


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Moi again


I defiantly vote for Tanya. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

DevilDogz:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I think Irl put mine down.. 

And add TDM if she aint happy she can take it off.. 

And Hawksport ...

and Paddyjulie..

Chillinator

Oops do we have to put experience.. Ive modded on a horsey forum.. but as you guys know.. Im not that horsey anymore..  My big teeth have fell out and i grunt instead of whinnie.. :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll throw my name in there.
I have moderated 2 forums for the last several years and am thoroughly familiar with the MCP.

Nothing I like more than helping folks out and showing them the ins and outs of a forum when needed.

I'd like to nominate Waterlily.
The woman is here 25 hours a day ( :lol: ) always sees both sides of the issues and has a way with people.
I think she'd be a no brainer for a pick as mod.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

And Hawksport


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

And Rainybows


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

chillinator 

hawksport

and shetlandlover


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

There are alot of far more worthy nominee's, but I would like to add my name to the pot. I have experience from other forums, both from starting them to being a mod. I have a good head on my shoulders, and I am a calm person. Like I said far more worthy people here, but just wanted to make my interest known :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would vote Tanya and Hawksport


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

And Hobo99


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

And Fleur :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

And Double Trouble.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Bandy said:


> And Double Trouble.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Yus. And tanya...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I aint done the ones I think are worthy that have already been mentioned..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Me please, although I doubt I will get picked 

Verbatim


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Verbatim


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

...................................


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It didn't quite go to plan this thread did it Tashi? :lol: You lot go back and read the first post again!

I know I'm just as guilty now for posting this  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh what the hell I would  have to ban myself though lol
Bandy
Hawksport
Hobbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Oh what the hell I would  have to ban myself though lol
> Bandy
> Hawksport
> Hobbs


I'll do shifts with waterlily! we could ban each other! now that wold be a first:scared:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Almost forgot!
Alaun!!


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I would like to throw my two pennyworth in, I would like to nominate;

*Hawksport*

*Waterlily*

In no particular order, just a personal opinion based on their posts and on their replies to some!, also because they have not put their own names forward (a bit like politicians blowing their own trumpet!!)

Just a suggestion to the existing Mods, as a sort of a test, could you not create a spoof posting between yourselves, with a Mod or Mods flaming another and see how prospective members handle the situation?, just a thought!, good luck on your final choice!, wayne.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yet another thread?

I put myself forward in the last one and I put myself again forward in this one.

Whether I will "be considered", well, I pretty much stick to the cat section so I doubt many of you even know who I am :arf:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

There are so many but I think Tanya1989 Always goes that extra mile, and Hobbs2004 does too 

I would be up for it but have never done it before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll add hobbs to the evergrowing list!:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

danielled, Verbatim and PurpleCrow


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

welshcrazy and waterlily :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> welshcrazy and waterlily :thumbup:


Bird


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bird


Bird is a mod DT.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bird





danielled said:


> Bird is a mod DT.


yea so why would i vote for a mod already there :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bird


Opps! I meant Bordie:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Top of my list for mods,if they wanted it would be.

Spellweaver
Tanya
Classixuk*


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Chillinator
Hawksport
Verbatim
Tanya


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I aside from the ones I mentioned Hawksport and hobbs and bandy I also think
Suzy and Janice and Rainybow, all three are fair, and kind and have humour which this board needs


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I aside from the ones I mentioned Hawksport and hobbs and bandy I also think
> Suzy and Janice and Rainybow, all three are fair, and kind and have humour which this board needs


* You asking for WW3 ?*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> * You asking for WW3 ?*


no :scared: have I missed something :arf: :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Chillinator
Hawksport
waterlilly 
danielled
metame

thats my choice!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Metame.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Four votes for Chillinator, hoooaah!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!
On my very red blob the likes of bordie, Waterlily, Hawksport, doubletrouble, metame can be mods!!!!!


What ...they will all behave..be sensible , mature, pc and all that?

No rude comments, no obscene pic? No off the wall metaphysics?.....


NOOOO!!!! Do no let them!!!!!!!! (not that they will not be good mods...but such a waste!!!!)....

WILL REd BLOB YA ALL!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!
> On my very red blob the likes of bordie, Waterlily, Hawksport, doubletrouble, metame can be mods!!!!!
> 
> What ...they will all behave..be sensible , mature, pc and all that?
> ...


aww your such a sweetheart xx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aww your such a sweetheart xx :lol: :lol: :lol:


No, I am scared........what we will all sit here talking politely about our pets? MUmsnet is for it!!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
That i would agree with


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> Been reading through the other thread and afraid we are going to miss someone so this is only for names of those who would like to be considered - PLEASE NO DISCUSSION AND *ONLY WITH THE CONSENT OF THE PERSON WHOSE NAME IS POSTED ON HERE* !!!!!!!!!!


Just a reminder


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> No, I am scared........what we will all sit here talking politely about our pets? MUmsnet is for it!!!!!


lol not me i wont ever change  hence banning myself :lol:



RAINYBOW said:


> Just a reminder


sorry


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Id give it a go


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol not me i wont ever change  hence banning myself :lol:
> 
> sorry


:lol: I already told DT off :lol: 

Do we have a list so far of who has actually offerred to do it. Shall i do another thread for that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> :lol: I already told DT off :lol:
> 
> Do we have a list so far of who has actually offerred to do it. Shall i do another thread for that :lol:


well I may just have put my OFFICIAL CV in Rainybows!
Now I really DO expect chaos to break out!:thumbup:

Sharing it with WL aint you heard! Im on days - she's on nights


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well I may just have put my OFFICIAL CV in Rainybows!
> Now I really DO expect chaos to break out!:thumbup:
> 
> Sharing it with WL aint you heard! Im on days - she's on nights


Like Ying and Yang :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!
> On my very red blob the likes of bordie, Waterlily, Hawksport, doubletrouble, metame can be mods!!!!!
> 
> What ...they will all behave..be sensible , mature, pc and all that?
> ...


While I'm flattered that so many members would put my name forward, if I have to be sensible, mature, pc, post no more rude comments or obscene pics, what would be the point of being here. I don't mind occasionally making a helpfull post and being nice but full time. I don't think so.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hawksport said:


> While I'm flattered that so many members would put my name forward, if I have to be sensible, mature, pc, post no more rude comments or obscene pics, what would be the point of being here. I don't mind occasionally making a helpfull post and being nice but full time. I don't think so.


Thats kind of my take on it aswell :lol:

(you would be good though )


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> While I'm flattered that so many members would put my name forward, if I have to be sensible, mature, pc, post no more rude comments or obscene pics, what would be the point of being here. I don't mind occasionally making a helpfull post and being nice but full time. I don't think so.


you would be a great mod, your always calm and respectful with a sense of humour but not over the top like well umm me  :lol: you have my vote 

and hell who says mods have to be pc screw that for a joke, mods are people too :thumbup:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> you would be a great mod, your always calm and respectful with a sense of humour but not over the top like well umm me  :lol: you have my vote
> 
> and hell who says mods have to be pc screw that for a joke, mods are people too :thumbup:


Yes...but..noooo..... the moment they put the uniform on....ummmmmyou have to give an example?...this is a bit like being a parent I suppose....to nanny us all so we can and try....till get banned...:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I prefer you on the loose ....if we need a human sacrifice well be it..bandy offered himself:lol::lol::lol:...but I will cry....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Yes...but..noooo..... the moment they put the uniform on....ummmmmyou have to give an example?...this is a bit like being a parent I suppose....to nanny us all so we can and try....till get banned...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I prefer you on the loose ....if we need a human sacrifice well be it..bandy offered himself:lol::lol::lol:...but I will cry....


If I had a uniform on it would be a maids one  :lol: :lol: nah well I like been on the loose tbh, I love the spankings the mods give me


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If I had a uniform on it would be a maids one  :lol: :lol: nah well I like been on the loose tbh, I love the spankings the mods give me


A clown one would suit you better! of a ickle red devil:scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> Metame.....


i can see a couple of raised eyebrows at that one and i doubt anyone else would agree


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

this might be a daft idea, but i am pretty daft lol

Wouldnt it be eaiser to have a mod/mods for every area of the forum?
like me i only go in general, and the odd pop into cat. 

surely theres no one on here that actually uses ALL of the forum? therefore it would be eaiser to monitor if you stick to your area to do the mod work?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

not really cause we are all on at different times. Although we do try to pick some that are more dog section or cat section etc experienced, as they understand the vibes or people from that section...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> not really cause we are all on at different times. Although we do try to pick some that are more dog section or cat section etc experienced, as they understand the vibes or people from that section...


well there ya go, hobbs for cats hawksport for dogs :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well there ya go, hobbs for cats hawksport for dogs :thumbup:


and Verbatim for General Chat :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

or suzy for general  she is lovely to everyone


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Cut off time for nominations is Noon tomorrow your time in the UK.
We will then sort thru the names and make some decisions in the near future...Jill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I reckon rainybo woul be a good mod.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Rainybow and danielle...




But thank you everyone who is willing to sacrifice their free time for that unpaid labour of love....Big thank you ....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Il chip in: Savahl


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Hobbs verbatim and hawksport should be able to keep the mob in order!
But if you need someone to keep them in order then I'll put my name down then! DoubleTrouble:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Personally I think choosing a new mod should be carefully done and with a lot of consideration as I'm sure being a Mod is highly stressful at times 

I think it should be a member that is a frequent user and goes in a variety of sections.

IMO It should be someone that is not part of a clique and someone who has not been banned or had any warnings.

Some of the names on the list make me go :scared:

I just hope who ever makes the final choice they select someone who is level headed and able to take a back seat and not jump in to defend their friends.

I don't envy you picking someone!!!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Personally I think choosing a new mod should be carefully done and with a lot of consideration as I'm sure being a Mod is highly stressful at times
> 
> I think it should be a member that is a frequent user and goes in a variety of sections.
> 
> ...


I think all the members suggested have been suitable for the job  Mods told us to put a name of who the people we want


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not even voting its too hard. i think someone should narrow it down to like 5, then do a poll to vote that way or something.

Too many names to choose from at the min lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You also dont want someone too sensitive i would imagine.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll put my name forward.

Liz


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Are we doing a vote? I thought this thread was just for those who wanted to put their own names forward :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Are we doing a vote? I thought this thread was just for those who wanted to put their own names forward :lol:


There is a new thread now with the list of names..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Are we doing a vote? I thought this thread was just for those who wanted to put their own names forward :lol:


I think mark and the mods will be picking, which is good because its them that have to work with the people selected.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

As as already been said by others, I think danielled would be a good mod.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I think mark and the mods will be picking, which is good because its them that have to work with the people selected.


Yes that makes the most sense, people will only probably vote for their mates so it won't be fair on all (like me who doesnt have any mates LOL)

It should be fully up to Mark and the team


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Yes that makes the most sense, people will only probably vote for their mates so it won't be fair on all (like me who doesnt have any mates LOL)
> 
> It should be fully up to Mark and the team


Agree completely.

Its best for them anyway as they can pick from people they trust and so on. It would be pointless if Mark and the mods were unhappy with the choice.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Tanya should be one 

I'd put myself up, but currently moderate and admin another forum... up to other people


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

kaisa624 said:


> I think Tanya should be one
> 
> I'd put myself up, but currently moderate and admin another forum... up to other people


I have got about four or five forums on the go now I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Yes that makes the most sense, people will only probably vote for their mates so it won't be fair on all (like me who doesnt have any mates LOL)
> 
> It should be fully up to Mark and the team


Agree 200%! really hope you are one of the choosen!
Along with Hawksport and hobbs


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> As as already been said by others, I think danielled would be a good mod.


i agree danelle would make a great mod


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ultimately the decision has to be with Mark and the MODS but i do think they take into consideration who we the members would like also as a popular MOD is likely to be more effective than an unpopular choice 

Some members here would without question make good MODS but their appointment could be too contraversial if you look at forum history  Mark and the MODS know this which is why they have to have the final say but it's good to let them know who we think would be good too as it might help them decide.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think folks should become immediately illegible for not reading the tread title of Canuckjill's thread properly before replying ... given it's the second attempt to get people to put *THEMSELVES ONLY* forward :lol:

What good will you be as a mod if you can't read a few lines of instruction properly?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ultimately the decision has to be with Mark and the MODS but i do think they take into consideration who we the members would like also as a popular MOD is likely to be more effective than an unpopular choice
> 
> Some members here would without question make good MODS but their appointment could be too contraversial if you look at forum history  Mark and the MODS know this which is why they have to have the final say but it's good to let them know who we think would be good too as it might help them decide.


*Oh i remember most of these threads,and the ones we as members voted on.But at the end of the day imo our vote doesn't count.So i keep asking myself,why do we have these threads?*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh i remember most of these threads,and the ones we as members voted on.But at the end of the day imo our vote doesn't count.So i keep asking myself,why do we have these threads?*


I dont remember ever voting, i thought Mark and the mods always decided but i do think they will take the general forum opinion into consideration when making a final decision. Ultimately MODS need other skill above and beyond the normal people skills that some members might not have which takes them out of the equation even if on the face of it they look perfect.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh i remember most of these threads,and the ones we as members voted on.But at the end of the day imo our vote doesn't count.So i keep asking myself,why do we have these threads?*


I dont think there ever has been 'official' mention of a vote for this, people have just decided to put other peoples names down lol

I don't think it has anything to do with a vote either, it's down to who is best equipped for the job, not who is the most popular - although they have to be approachable and likeable though... Which probably rules me out :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I dont think there ever has been 'official' mention of a vote for this, people have just decided to put other peoples names down lol
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with a vote either, it's down to who is best equipped for the job, not who is the most popular - although they have to be approachable and likeable though... Which probably rules me out :lol:


I think you make a good choice because you are reasonable and fair and are careful how you put your point across. I also think you aren't part of any specific "clique" which is also high up on the list of "must haves" 

and you have been here ages and use lots of different sections of the forum x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think you make a good choice because you are reasonable and fair and are careful how you put your point across. I also think you aren't part of any specific "clique" which is also high up on the list of "must haves"
> 
> and you have been here ages and use lots of different sections of the forum x


Thanks 

I can sometimes get a little heated but with the responsibility of being a mod, I would know to be more reserved. And I do try and look at most of the forum (probably cos I have animals from most sections lol) the only larger section I don't go on is cats cos I don't have a cat so havent needed to in the past :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can sometimes get a little heated but with the responsibility of being a mod, I would know to be more reserved. And I do try and look at most of the forum (probably cos I have animals from most sections lol) the only larger section I don't go on is cats cos I don't have a cat so havent needed to in the past :lol:


Thats what i mean, you lurk around most sections  I think anyone taking on the job of a mod means PMT driven emotional outburts are a thing of the past hence why i won't offer :lol: Couldn't trust myself with a ban button some days :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I dont remember ever voting, i thought Mark and the mods always decided but i do think they will take the general forum opinion into consideration when making a final decision. Ultimately MODS need other skill above and beyond the normal people skills that some members might not have which takes them out of the equation even if on the face of it they look perfect.


*I remember voting..What do you class as " the normal people skills"?
Does that mean other members don't have these skills?*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I remember voting..What do you class as " the normal people skills"?
> Does that mean other members don't have these skills?*


No, maybe re read my post


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I dont remember ever voting, i thought Mark and the mods always decided but i do think they will take the general forum opinion into consideration when making a final decision. Ultimately MODS need other skill above and beyond the normal people skills that some members might not have which takes them out of the equation even if on the face of it they look perfect.


Neither do I rainybows! just folk put members forward! note wrong with that imo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I remember voting..What do you class as " the normal people skills"?
> Does that mean other members don't have these skills?*


I think she meant better than normal "People skills" ie good at dealing with people. Not "normal people" skills...skills that normal people have


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

As the title suggests
names only


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I think she meant better than normal "People skills" ie good at dealing with people. Not "normal people" skills...skills that normal people have


Actually its the way i worded it i think and didnt add a coma :lol:

I meant that mods need skills (like practical additional computing skills) above and beyond the people skills so someone may have all the "usual" (better word than normal) people skills but not have the additional skills


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh i remember most of these threads,and the ones we as members voted on.But at the end of the day imo our vote doesn't count.So i keep asking myself,why do we have these threads?*


Coz we like em!:thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

voting is done by Mark and the current Mods not by members...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> voting is done by Mark and the current Mods not by members...


Well it's in the bag then! the job goes to DT:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well it's in the bag then! the job goes to DT:scared::scared::scared::scared:


Your cute.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I dont remember ever voting, i thought Mark and the mods always decided but i do think they will take the general forum opinion into consideration when making a final decision. Ultimately MODS need other skill above and beyond the normal people skills that some members might not have which takes them out of the equation even if on the face of it they look perfect.





DoubleTrouble said:


> Neither do I rainybows! just folk put members forward! note wrong with that imo!


*My memory isn't so bad..*
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/13903-cat-moderator-candidates-vote.html


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *My memory isn't so bad..*
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/13903-cat-moderator-candidates-vote.html


I remember that I didnt think it was a fair way of doing thing as people nominated where not added in the list and one mod on their was quite nasty to me and I reported it nowt was done/said but thats in the past now.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Cut off time for nominations is Noon tomorrow your time in the UK.
> We will then sort thru the names and make some decisions in the near future...Jill


Although I think you've all had the imput you want to make on this, heres your last few hours to nominate either yourself or someone else (with their permission).


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *My memory isn't so bad..*
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/13903-cat-moderator-candidates-vote.html


Didn't think it was i just said I couldn't remember ever voting and that thread looks like it was before my time on here.

I think a public vote would be a terrible idea but thats just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Didn't think it was i just said I couldn't remember ever voting and that thread looks like it was before my time on here.
> 
> I think a public vote would be a terrible idea but thats just my opinion


It would that rainybows!:scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Janice would make a brilliant Mod......:thumbup:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*janice would make a good mod. :d*


----------

